# The Proclaimers in middle-age...



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## chaoticcar (Jul 29, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 23, 2018)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 9594


Very good A happy tune ?


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 23, 2018)

They do a belting full Scottish in that cafe. There aren’t many reasons for visiting Aberdeen, but that’s one of them for sure


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2019)

A good tune ?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 6, 2019)

That's a statement not a question - yes, it is a damn good tune IMHO !


----------

